# rash on his inner back leg



## bxritt1808 (Apr 7, 2013)

hello everybody. i noticed yesterday that Diesel what looks like a rash under his back inner leg, close to his private parts. it doesnt seem to bother him, i saw him biting at it yesterday but haven't seen him do it since then. He's eating and acting normally. i'm just wondering if anybody knows what exactly this is? i was thinking it was a form of allergies being that he had some issues this time last year. i attached a picture as well. thank you!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

That is pyoderma, also known as a staph infection. We just discussed it here
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/257538-what-picture.html


----------

